# Tell me about Glyndebourne.



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

If there is a similar old thread please direct me there, I couldn't find one.

This past Christmas the present (and so far only) Lady Belowpar and I decided to treat ourselves to a new experince and we settled on Glyndebourne.

Booking opens to the genenal public on the 9th March so I have some time to think about this.

I will say no to Carmen and she wil say the same about Britten. So what are our chances of getting a ticket to Poliuot or Die Entfuhrung aus de Serail? (I'm not really familar with either piece, but think I'd prefer the Donizetti). August is out.

On a weekend?

Has anyone taken the train from London?

Is it the last Opera House where Black Tie really applies?

What about the picnic, does it add to the occasion?

Other thoughts and things I might need to know?

Thanks in advance.

http://www.glyndebourne.com/tickets-and-whats-on/performance-schedule-festival-2015/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> If there is a similar old thread please direct me there, I couldn't find one.
> 
> This past Christmas the present (and so far only) Lady Belowpar and I decided to treat ourselves to a new experince and we settled on Glyndebourne.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised nobody has responded. I've never been but I know of people (via twitter) who have so I'll do my best.

I don't know how quickly shows sell so I can't help with your first query.

Most people who go from London get the special train.

They do dress up in black tie and posh frocks and they do take a picnic.

I hope you get the tickets you want and hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I hate to say it, but you have very little chance of getting _exactly_ what you want. Glyndebourne tickets sell with exceptional rapidity, a cold hard truth which is particularly true for weekend performances. I believe that a good deal of the Poliuto and Entführung are already completely sold out, thanks the Glyndebourne's many, many 'associate members'.

Nevertheless, I really hope you get the tickets you want. I have never seen a performance during the festival, but I saw _La finta giardiniera_ last year in the opera house as part of Glyndebourne on Tour. The auditorium has a fabulous acoustic, the gardens are heavenly and the whole experience simply rather gorgeous! As for black tie, yes, you actually do have to partake, lest you be forcibly ejected from the premises! And do take a picnic; there's a 90-minute dining interval in all performances, I believe, specifically for that purpose. There are some great restaurants there as well, though.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Many thanks for the replies.

I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I went to Glyndebourne last year for the first time to see Der Rosenkavalier. Most men do wear black tie but it's not a requirement it's just you stand out if you don't. I didn't bring a picnic but booked in the restaurant and it was the best restaurant food I've had in an opera house. The gardens are amazing though and if you are driving then worth considering picnic in good weather. It's a shame August is out as you'd have better luck with tickets and they have their Ravel double bill. Both brilliant operas!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I watch the Glyndebourne operatic productions on DVD and really really enjoy those in fact. The Meistersinger DVD is such a treat.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

In fact the Daily Telegraph are running a priority booking scheme before public booking opens a week on Monday. If you log in and use the promo code 11856 that will let you get tickets. I bought tickets for the Ravel double bill today.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> In fact the Daily Telegraph are running a priority booking scheme before public booking opens a week on Monday. If you log in and use the promo code 11856 that will let you get tickets. I bought tickets for the Ravel double bill today.


Do you need to buy the paper?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Annie,

We've discussed but for the benefit of forum users, no paper needed, just the code.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> Annie,
> 
> We've discussed but for the benefit of forum users, no paper needed, just the code.


Many thanks for your help


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

On my bucket list ... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't remember if black tie is compulsory but you will literally be the only person who isn't dressed up...so treat it like a black-tie event. I travelled from Paris via London by train and had no problems getting there. They run shuttle buses from the station.
We did the picnic thing just for something to do. Mainly because we're not local and it gave it a sense of occasion, I suppose. 
I hope you get the tickets you're after. They're quite reliable for doing good productions.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

jflatter said:


> In fact the Daily Telegraph are running a priority booking scheme before public booking opens a week on Monday. If you log in and use the promo code 11856 that will let you get tickets. I bought tickets for the Ravel double bill today.


Thank you for this. Have just secured two eye wateringly expensive seats for the first night (a Sunday!) of Poliuto.

Will report back.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> Thank you for this. Have just secured two eye wateringly expensive seats for the first night (a Sunday!) of Poliuto.
> 
> Will report back.


Excellent! Look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Got tickets on Monday (Sunday E.S.T.) for Figaro in July. First day open to the public, and already nearly sold out. (I had better luck with the Wimbledon lottery, where I got tickets to the men's finals.)

I'm planning on black tie, but curious about picnicking. Can someone describe it.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I did start to write a long report some time ago but lost it

So a few bullet points.

1
Go - it's worth it.

2
Dress up - why not? The ladies looked fabulous and many were dressed imaginatively and artistically, with considerable license as to what evening dress means, often expressed in a colourful way you wouldn't see elsewhere. Which is not to say simple and elegant looked out of place either. However I wasn't sure the guy in the white linnen suit, cravat and modern hiking sandals with socks got the vibe entirely right. But neither did he really stand out.

3
We made a weekend of it and stayed in Brighton a small city by the sea with a special vibe. The next morning I went paddle boarding and then visited the extraordinary.
http://brightonmuseums.org.uk/royalpavilion/

It's only 17 miles from the Opera house which is otherwise a bit awkward to get to from London (but doable).

4
For our Picnic we took a buffet which we bought in Sainsbury's the supermarket. Even purchasing a temporary freezer bag made our feast very reasonably priced with a lovely wine. The weather was kind and sitting outside was fabulous. 
As I've said before, If you choose to use the tables provided in the walled garden next to the car parking area, you have great views into the two main dressing rooms. Returning with two (reasonably priced) coffees my wife informed me that the Tenor Michael Fabiano certainly lived up to the first three letters of his surname. I glanced up at the Soprano's Dressing room and she had her curtains drawn.
I would guess that if it rained people would squeeze up and make room under the arches.

5
It's a marvellous modern building and as stated above the gardens are beautiful too. Part of the unique experience having time to enjoy both. We turned up half an hour before, next time an hour and a half.

6
Also surprising is (at least for the stalls) you take less than 10 steps from the garden to the auditorium, surprising and delightful. A short but captivating experience highlighting the fact that you're going to the Opera and "we're not in the City any more, Toto."

7
They are famous for their preparation, generous rehearsal time and the fact the world's best (young) singers all want to be a part of it. Most productions are "traditional".

8
The audience are there to enjoy themselves and not rushing after work (well it was Sunday) so it has a warm feeling about it. As newbie's we didn't feel at all uncomfortable. The audience were clearly appreciative of fine singing but I was delightfully taken back when the applause at the end was supplemented by copious footstomping on wooden floors.

9
In this age of ever larger Opera houses, having only 1200 seats makes this the perfect size to appreciate the sound and the glory of Opera at its best.
The acoustic is lively and the sight lines are everything you could wish for.

10
Did I say go? You're worth it.

Not this year, but that won't be our last visit.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Got tickets on Monday (Sunday E.S.T.) for Figaro in July. First day open to the public, and already nearly sold out. (I had better luck with the Wimbledon lottery, where I got tickets to the men's finals.)
> 
> I'm planning on black tie, but curious about picnicking. Can someone describe it.


Congratulations, quite the trip.

Last time I went to Wimbledon I saw this.






I was cheering the virtually unknown Borg. At the time Nastase had as (one of?) his mistress the incredibly hot daughter of the family who lived 4 doors down the road. She was about 10 years older than me and as I passed though my teenage years, I progressively lost the ability to utter any sound in her presence. I hated him!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> I did start to write a long report some time ago but lost it
> 
> So a few bullet points.
> 
> ...


:tiphat:

Great post *Belowpar*!

I've never been to Glyndebourne but hope to go next year. I'm looking forward to seeing what Sebastian Schwarz, the new General Director, does.

I don't have a car so I plan be take advantage of Glyndebourne's shuttle bus to and from Lewes train station for London trains.

I wonder if Herr Schwarz will start an apiary while he's resident in East Sussex?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

sospiro said:


> I wonder if Herr Schwarz will start an apiary while he's resident in East Sussex?


I think it far more likely he'll plant a herb garden!

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Got tickets on Monday (Sunday E.S.T.) for Figaro in July. First day open to the public, and already nearly sold out. (I had better luck with the Wimbledon lottery, where I got tickets to the men's finals.)
> 
> I'm planning on black tie, but curious about picnicking. Can someone describe it.


Picnicking at Glyndebourne

Glyndebourne is like no other operatic experience I know. I have been a number of times, some with a picnic and at others we went to one of the restaurants. The catering in the Upper and Middle Wallop is superb, but pricey. You get what you pay for, though. However, the magic of Glyndebourne is the traditional picnic in the grounds and I think it is a must for a first visit. I would suggest making or buying luxury foods and taking a bottle of champagne in a cool bag. If you aren't one for making your own or you don't fancy carrying it all that way, then you can order one of Glyndebourne's own picnics. I've never tried one of these so I can't comment on them. Either way I would strongly recommend picnicking there.

N.

P.S. May you have glorious weather (and don't worry if you don't, there are plenty of places under cover.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Conte said:


> I think it far more likely he'll plant a herb garden!
> 
> N.


Grooaan! :lol: .................


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Conte said:


> Picnicking at Glyndebourne
> 
> Glyndebourne is like no other operatic experience I know. I have been a number of times, some with a picnic and at others we went to one of the restaurants. The catering in the Upper and Middle Wallop is superb, but pricey. You get what you pay for, though. However, the magic of Glyndebourne is the traditional picnic in the grounds and I think it is a must for a first visit. I would suggest making or buying luxury foods and taking a bottle of champagne in a cool bag. If you aren't one for making your own or you don't fancy carrying it all that way, then you can order one of Glyndebourne's own picnics. I've never tried one of these so I can't comment on them. Either way I would strongly recommend picnicking there.
> 
> ...


I'll be on a budget, so is it OK to bring basic food and a bottle of water?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

sospiro said:


> I'll be on a budget, so is it OK to bring basic food and a bottle of water?


Yes, of course. The long interval is such an event, though, that it's good to make it feel as special as possible. However, just being there may be all the luxury you need!

N.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This interview with Gus Christie was on the radio but I missed it.

The Daily Mail has a huge readership so hopefully this will help spread the word.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

This covers the basic questions quite well.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opera/what-to-see/top-ten-essential-glyndebourne-facts/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> This covers the basic questions quite well.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opera/what-to-see/top-ten-essential-glyndebourne-facts/


Excellent advice. Thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's still on my "to do list" for some reason it always comes at the end off the cue


----------

